# DVG Annual New Member Dues?



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone tell me the what the annual dues are for New members of DVG? I seached all over the site, and couldn't find anything specific ( I might have just been looking in the wrong place). I did see that the Western region had their site with the available information. 

Western KG - DVG America - Dues

I'm in the northern region. I know each club has their own membership dues and that they vary. Are the DVG member dues the same for all regions? If not, does anyone know what they would be for the northern region? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

First year and transfers are always more for dues regardless of KG. Contact your KG membership officer or whatever club you are joining through to get the exact amount. You realize you must be a member of a DVG club, they no longer have members at large.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I was under the impression that DVG dues were a standard $90 a year. Your club should be able to help you out with that information. (As I understand it, you pay through your club.) Some clubs incorporate those dues into your annual dues, others require a seperate payment. You will have to pay for a scorebook in preparation to trial (one for each dog). Last I knew those were $18.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies! Sorry I just saw this!

KJenkins - I have a club I am joining, luckily within 15 minutes to where I live : ) Since this post, I have gotten my paperwork needed to join. I want to have all my paperwork ready for submission to them. It's a lot of paperwork to fill out. I won't be joining until mid-April, when my pup arrives. I have plenty of time, just trying to be proactive in everything! 

middleofnowhere - Yep, you are correct. The scorebooks are $18. The one thing I have heard is to make sure I order my scorebook in advance as it takes a while to receive!


----------

